# Our new kitchen selling friends



## TVC (11 May 2013)

Anyone been in touch with out nightly visitor to inform them that we don't want anew kitchen?

Every active user spam bombing their inbox might wind them up slightly


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

http://mymalignantmelanoma.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/kitchen-spammerssolidwoodkitchens-and.html


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

They're getting moaned about all over the shop...

http://www.scansol.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1985


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Do quite fancy one now though, sigh. 

The power of suggestion!


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Anyone been in touch with out nightly visitor to inform them that we don't want anew kitchen?
> 
> Every active user spam bombing their inbox might wind them up slightly


 

There's too many.
It's a multiple attack from various sources.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Can't the Big Cheese set up an auto-delete so that any one who posts the words solidwoodkitchens instantly self-destructs?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Aaaaarrgghhhh....


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 May 2013)

Of course if that 0161 phone number for the wooden kitchens and Mr Ali's email address got added to lots of tele-marketers calling lists, that would be a very bad thing, wouldn't it?

I'm a very bad person............


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> http://mymalignantmelanoma.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/kitchen-spammerssolidwoodkitchens-and.html


*"The up-to date named contact is however M Leak"*

You couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2013)

As a spammer's thread is invariably their first post, can't you @Shaun put a block on new members starting a thread for a week/month?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2013)

Just found these on another forum:

Hi people.

Just popping in here in my defence. I am the aformentioned Aftab Ali of Sizzle Media. Unfortunatly we have a particular client whom we registered several domain names for and subsequently built websites for, who has employed the services of a very dodgy SEO company.

*I can assure you that neither me, nor my business is behind any of these spamm attacks. If you are able to track IP addresses of posts - you will see that these spamm attacks are originating from overseas, not Manchester were we are based*. We have taken issue with the owner of the kitchen company and will be transfering domain ownership details over to them but unfortunatly I have been caught up in this mess.

You're not the first people to bring this up as I have had calls and emails from companies all over the world accusing me of spamming their forums, even some voicemail death threats. So I do applogise for any inconvenience this has caused anyone but it was simply a registration oversight by one of my employees and again, i can assure that neither me, nor any of my staff have engaged in any such activities.

Regards
Aftab Ali


Hi

Further to ongoing emails and issues relating to kitchen spam attacks, and the subsequent issues it has created for my business Sizzle Media, I can confirm that the details posted earlier are correct to the domain owner for these kitchen spam attacks,*however I doubt the regstrar: M Leak, 41 Duke Avenue, Manchester, Lancs, OL12 7HJ, United Kingdom who is a local web designer is personally responsible for these spamm attacks and are more likely the actions of the company's chosen SEO company who are being very elusive.*

Kind regards

Sizzle Media


----------



## srw (16 May 2013)

spamming sod said:


> Kitc hen Show rooms In Middlesbrough, Let the kitc hen show room come to you.
> www.soli d w o o d k i tchen.co.uk The Online Kitc hen Showro oms In Middlesbrough.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have to give them credit for reading the forum and trying to get around the suggestions being punted.


----------



## Minotier (16 May 2013)

I think the association of kitchen salesman have done a survey of their membership of their loves and hates.
I think internet sales was most loved and cyclists most hated!
They are sales reps in fast driven autos after all?


----------



## lejogger (16 May 2013)

Thanks to these spammers, last night I dreamt that I had two spam comments on my creaky bottom bracket thread, and when I tried to report these I accidentally reported my own comments as well as the spam ones.

I then had to have an email conversation with @Shaun to explain why I'd reported my comments as well as the spam ones and that I didn't actually want my own post deleting.

If only these hooligans realised the real-life consequences of their actions.


----------



## marzjennings (16 May 2013)

I'm immune to the kitchen spammers as our new kitchen went in last year and our financial cupboard is now quite bare.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2013)

Methinks Mr Ali of Sizzle Media needs to use a spell-checker (or perhaps just a literate typist?).


----------



## MrJamie (16 May 2013)

Another bit of info here http://mymalignantmelanoma.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/kitchen-spammerssolidwoodkitchens-and.html

So it seems they're saying one of their customer's sites signed up for some search engine optimization that basically spams them over countless forums to get them picked up by google frequently so they rank their website higher in the search results.

From other forums it doesn't look like there's an easy way around it, other than manually allowing new members which probably reduces new genuine members too.


----------



## Nihal (18 May 2013)

A n d n o w s i n c e solidwoodkitchen i s a s w e a r w o r d,t h e y h a v e s t a r t e d t y p i n g l i k e t h i s


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2013)

solidwoodkitchens

testing


----------



## Nihal (18 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> solidwoodkitchens
> 
> testing


Don't make me go through this again

solidwood-kitchen in its singular form appears like that...............not solidwoodkitchen"s"


----------



## I like Skol (30 May 2013)

Much more activity from s-o-l-I-d-s-p-a-m-k-I-t-c-h-e-n-s again and I'm actually starting to weaken. Even though I've had a new k-i-t-c-h-e-n fitted in the last 6 months that cost as much as a new car I wonder if I should give their £595 version a go?

t-y-p-I-n-g-l-i-k-e-t-h-i-s-t-a-k-e-s-s-o-m-e-g-e-t-t-i-n-g-u-s-e-d-t-o-b-u-t-I-t-h-i-n-k-I-a-m-g-e-t-t-i-n-g-t-h-e-h-a-n-g-o-f-I-t-n-o-w 

Edit: D-O-H-!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2013)

the trail leads back to this man...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vance_Miller


----------



## I like Skol (30 May 2013)

I thought it was an off-shoot of his old company. I think the current director/directors are most likely just a front.

Just a couple of miles up the road from me and by all accounts he seems a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the trail leads back to this man...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vance_Miller



He sounds like such a charming man!


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As a spammer's thread is invariably their first post, can't you @Shaun put a block on new members starting a thread for a week/month?


 
could not agree more ???


----------



## Shaun (30 May 2013)

It's being addressed.


----------



## I like Skol (30 May 2013)

Eh? What just happened to the kitchen filter? Kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen, kitchen........ I like this


----------



## Shaun (30 May 2013)

Different kind of filter in place now ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> Different kind of filter in place now ...



Yet something more to discover...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2013)

No spam yet Shaun, I don't want to speak too soon, but I think you might have done it!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2013)

Actually, I'm a bit put out, I was awaiting their arrival so I could bombard them with pictures of my large intestine!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's being addressed.


 
I'd make any new people registering complete a questionnaire explaining how long they'd been cycling, and what sort of bikes they have. If they have less than 3 bikes, then an instant ban.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 May 2013)

You'd lose some who seem to squat in the politics section and never contribute anything to cycling discussion or knowledge on here for a start


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd make any new people registering complete a questionnaire explaining how long they'd been cycling, and what sort of bikes they have. If they have less than 3 bikes, then an instant ban.


I have only two bikes & one quad, would that rule me out?


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2013)

Yup, the new filter worked this morning and got a few naughties.


----------



## Scoosh (31 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, the new filter worked this morning and got a few naughties.


 
The new filter has a name too ...

It/he's called ...


...



... Ian ! 

or @ianrauk


----------



## TheDoctor (31 May 2013)

Can I type solid wood kitchen then?
EDIT - It would appear so. Needn't have bothered fixing the photos in my Kitchen post


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's being addressed.


 
well done and thank you


----------



## RichK (1 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> ...
> If only these hooligans realised the real-life consequences of their actions.


----------

